# RIO 180 DOSING HELP



## tko187 (25 Nov 2009)

Hi can someone help me with dosing for my rio 180, im in my first week and am only adding easycarbo just now, should i start EI just now or is it not recommended just yet?

I did have a pm a while back from someone telling me how much to dose and when but i cant find the damn message.

I have also totally forgot what each one is so some help please.

This is what i have for dosing.

So how should i dose altogether or on seperate days and how much????







Thanks.


----------



## Richard2510 (25 Nov 2009)

Is KNO3 Potassium Nitrate ???


----------



## tko187 (25 Nov 2009)

Richard2510 said:
			
		

> Is KNO3 Potassium Nitrate ???quote]
> 
> yes it is : )
> 
> ...


----------



## CeeJay (25 Nov 2009)

Hi tko187

The numbers look pretty good to me. I run a Rio 180 myself but measure mine in teaspoons   .
Personally I would start now. Although some folks leave the dosing for a couple of weeks while the plants settle in. Choice is yours really. The key is not to have any deficiencies in the tank and for that reason I start straight away. 
One thing that can't be stressed enough is, don't go mad with your lighting period to start with or it will end in tears (or algae   ).
I start mine with 6 hours and build it up by an hour a month. Currently, I've settled for 8 hours and this creates more than enough maintenance for me   . Others may disagree.
I am only on my second hi tech set up, (the first I learnt how to grow plants and not grow algae    and the current setup is more of a scape) so others with more experience may offer better advice.

Chris


----------



## tko187 (26 Nov 2009)

chrisr01 said:
			
		

> Hi tko187
> 
> The numbers look pretty good to me. I run a Rio 180 myself but measure mine in teaspoons   .
> Personally I would start now. Although some folks leave the dosing for a couple of weeks while the plants settle in. Choice is yours really. The key is not to have any deficiencies in the tank and for that reason I start straight away.
> ...



Thanks for the advise mate, appreciate it, just wondering how do you measure your spoons? i dont want to put too much in.


----------



## CeeJay (26 Nov 2009)

Hi tko187

I've actually 'borrowed' the wifes measuring spoons from the kitchen draw   but don't get too hung up on super precise measurements. It is 'Estimative' after all. Use a normal teaspoon if you have nothing else to hand but just remember to be consistent with your spoon sizes. You can buy el cheapo measuring spoons that go down to 1/8th off ebay if you want to, for the grand total of about Â£2.
I too used to stress about the amounts but learnt it is better to be slightly over than under, that's for sure. These dry salts do not appear to have any adverse effects on your livestock unless you go really stupid with the amounts, so a little over will do no harm at all.
I tend to think of it like this now, dose too much and the plants will only consume what they need so plants stay healthy, dose too little and the plants will suffer and you will get algae for sure.
I won't tell you how much PO4 I'm currently using (lots), but my shrimp have just bred and they are more sensitive than the fish   .
Be reassured you can't harm anything by overdosing by a small amount, one look at the High Preist of Nutrients/CO2 (AKA ceg 4048, Clive) tanks, should put your mind at rest  ,  and he doses to levels we wouldn't dream of.

Chris


----------



## Richard2510 (26 Nov 2009)

Hi,

Sorry to crash your thread, but where is the best place to buy these in powder form? 

Richard


----------



## tko187 (26 Nov 2009)

Richard2510 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Sorry to crash your thread, but where is the best place to buy these in powder form?
> 
> Richard



I got mine from Aqua Essentials.


----------



## tko187 (26 Nov 2009)

chrisr01 said:
			
		

> Hi tko187
> 
> I've actually 'borrowed' the wifes measuring spoons from the kitchen draw   but don't get too hung up on super precise measurements. It is 'Estimative' after all. Use a normal teaspoon if you have nothing else to hand but just remember to be consistent with your spoon sizes. You can buy el cheapo measuring spoons that go down to 1/8th off ebay if you want to, for the grand total of about Â£2.
> I too used to stress about the amounts but learnt it is better to be slightly over than under, that's for sure. These dry salts do not appear to have any adverse effects on your livestock unless you go really stupid with the amounts, so a little over will do no harm at all.
> ...



Thanks Chris that has made me feel better, its just a bit daunting at first isnt it, just like Clive (ceg4048) says "Many are hesitant to use the dry powders because the arcane chemical names and formulas are intimidating, evoking traumatic images of failed high school chemistry examinations and the dire consequences of those failures" isnt this so true!!!


----------



## CeeJay (26 Nov 2009)

Hi tko187

I was the same when I started   .
In 6 months time you'll wonder what all the fuss was about , you'll then be tweaking it up or down to suit your own requirements. 

Richard 2510
I use Aqua Essentials too   

Chris


----------



## tko187 (30 Nov 2009)

So am I right in thinking that if I dosed my macros today (first day) traces tomorrow then macros wedenesday macros again traces thursday and macros friday, do I take the saturday and sunday off and start back on monday or do I dose weekend too?


----------



## CeeJay (30 Nov 2009)

Hi tko187
That's the way I'm doing it, starting with the macros after water change   

Chris


----------



## tko187 (14 Jan 2010)

So i am currently dosing 5g x 3 days of kno3 and 2.6 x 3 phospahtes, i think its double what i was advised, is this too much or will it be ok. Noticing algea and also defficiancies in some plants so i added another 5 grams of kno3 today with my after i dosed my traces. Any help will be greatly appreciated. Should i test for nitrates???


----------



## CeeJay (14 Jan 2010)

Hi tko187
I run a Rio 180 and your numbers are certainly higher than mine so I'm a bit confused as to why you should be seeing deficiencies in your tank :? .
Adding too much shouldn't cause you any problems, but it is just a bit of a waste if it's not needed by the plants.
Tank stats, equipment and maintenance regime may help us better identify your problem.
Can you identify what type of algae it is? My suspicion is that your problem lies with CO2/circulation.
I wouldn't bother testing for Nitrates as you know they're in your tank because you're putting them in there, and at that dosing rate it will certainly be more than the required 20ppm.
Post up your tank stats and we'll see if we can crack it   .


----------



## Simon D (15 Jan 2010)

I usually use AE too.

But have just bought 2kg MgSO4 for Â£3.98 (Incl. delivered) off ebay. http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....051887&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_2313wt_939

AE want Â£15 for 1kg! (plus at least Â£3.50 delivery) It's only Epsom Salts. 

AE are excellent and would hate to take anything away from them and their service (second to none) but some of their items are overpriced in my opinion.

Hope this helps


----------



## tko187 (15 Jan 2010)

Thanks for the kind help, i have changed all my flow and i am much happier now, seems to be a lot better and have also stopped the dead spots, all my plants are now gently swaying in the current. Also reduced lighting to 7 hours, my co2 comes on 2 hours before my lights. My hydor koralia is also pointing to the front of the glass on the substrate (sand) where i was seeing a small amount of bga, hopefully all these measures will take care of it. Just wondering now why im seeing deficiancies if i am way over dosing the fertz??


----------



## jolt100 (16 Jan 2010)

Hi tko, dont assume that if you are getting some BGA its just a deficiency in your ferts that is causing it! Its more likely due to organic detritus, in your gravel or filter. When I had problems ceg4048 suggested better flow etc but also eliminating any accumulations, waft the plants every day to clear the bits settling in the roots or leaves and catch all the bits of floating or dead leaves. Of course higher circulation will also do some of this but only if you are filtering the bits out of the tank and they dont break down in the filter.

Hope this helps,

Regards

John


----------



## mlgt (2 Mar 2010)

Just wanted to know if you had seen any difference since starting the dosing? 

Ive only started doing a fert mix comprised of this

Sun - 40% WC + Macro
Mon - Micro
Tue - 15% WC + Macro
Wed - Micro
Thur - 15% WC + Macro
Fri - Micro
Sat - Rest Day

Macro mix is -

KNO3 - 3.4g
k2504 - 1.5g
khspo4 - 1g
mgs04 - 8g

Trace - 0.7g

Reason for the upped numbers is that I keep discus fish in my tank and require a daily water change, but now limited to a water chang every 2 days instead.


----------

